# Grampas Hair Bands



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

So I've posted my music in the various music threads and they get burried in 1960's tunes.
While the oldies are pretty damn good I felt like us young bucks, or wannabes,  needed a thread of our own. No disrespect to you old fuckers but your time has come & gone. A new generation of rocker is here and this is the place to post your bad ass tunes.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

We're gonna start this thread with one of my new fsvorite bands that make me wish I was 25 again..... enjoy....
[ame=http://youtu.be/ZLk75fFXqH4]Five Finger Death Punch - Under And Over It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/jO4Bb1xQHXw]Skid Row - I Remember You (HQ music video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/w-NshzYK9y0]Van Halen - Panama (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

Don't be afraid to post some old or modern rock. While hair bands are the shit, good tunes are good tunes.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/miSMxBP42W0]Aldo Nova - Fantasy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ukmobha2krY]Slaughter - Fly To The Angels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/btPJPFnesV4]Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/XtcCwl_sUWw]The Outfield - Voices Of Babylon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/jKbpvina0gw]Elton John - Bennie and The Jets - Wembley 1984 (HQ Video and Audio) - YouTube[/ame]

An oldie but goodie for the old fuckers


----------



## Marianne (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXYIxJScSik]Five Finger Death Punch - House of the Rising Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/_98Gyg1er-k]Metallica - My Friend Of Misery - YouTube[/ame]

A personal favorite


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/CD-E-LDc384]Metallica - Enter Sandman [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/6OiMboi7wgE]In My Dreams Dokken - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (May 28, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Don't be afraid to post some old or modern rock. While hair bands are the shit, good tunes are good tunes.



My fave:


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

I LOVE  guitar rock.


----------



## Pop23 (May 28, 2014)

Why is this in the flame zone?


----------



## Mr. H. (May 28, 2014)

My time will never "come and gone". Until I AM GONE.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr3iYamSxxI&feature=related]highway to hell - Wing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be afraid to post some old or modern rock. While hair bands are the shit, good tunes are good tunes.
> ...



Sigh....

All I got is this is unsupported on your platform. Stupid android dropping flash....arggggghhhh. I did see it was the Police. 

Excellent choice


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Why is this in the flame zone?



Cause I've been drinking and had not a single clue where to put it lol


----------



## Pop23 (May 28, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this in the flame zone?
> ...



Fair enough!

Can't think of a better reason!!!!!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> My time will never "come and gone". Until I AM GONE.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOj3lzax01U



Mr. H aren't you to old to like hip music? Lol

When I took my then 17 year old daughter to ozzfest the comments we got were both creepy and fighting words at the same time. Ahhhhh good times


----------



## AquaAthena (May 28, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this in the flame zone?
> ...



Want me to move it, Grampa???


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/vvbWn9dfuus]Ratt - Wanted Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Wherever it belongs is good. I've never really seen a music section. 

I have 3 priorities in life, work,  women, (not too good at that one ) MUSIC.

When I was in prison music was nearly the only thing that helped me keep my sanity.


----------



## Marianne (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BG1Ng2pU-8]Metallica - ...And Justice For All [Full Album] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 28, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (May 28, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Now it's in music. For some unknown reason I felt it appropriate... 

Music is cathartic, sweetheart. Even to animals. Want your animal to mellow...put on some mellow music and watch it happen...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/pO5CKGtZTn4]Sammy Hagar - Mas Tequila (Live, 2010) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (May 28, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > My time will never "come and gone". Until I AM GONE.
> ...



I dig the jig. 

It's all temporal and shit like that.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

Lets not leave out our seniors at this party....
[ame=http://youtu.be/jKbpvina0gw]Elton John - Bennie and The Jets - Wembley 1984 (HQ Video and Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsC7oEjCHAM]David Lee Roth - Yankee Rose - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/p0OX_8YvFxA]Heart Barracuda - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

Twisted Sister anyone?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/8O317T6Zlno]Skid Row - 18 And Life (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/sxdmw4tJJ1Y]Scorpions - Rock You Like A Hurricane (PCM Version) - YouTube[/ame]

One of the best songs from the few days I lasted in high school


----------



## Marianne (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_uh8XjgLTE]Damn Yankees - High Enough (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/1w7OgIMMRc4]Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

Watch "Ozzy Osbourne with Jimmy Kimmel July 2010" on YouTube
Ozzy Osbourne with Jimmy Kimmel July 2010: [ame=http://youtu.be/5gxl_o1q5w4]Ozzy Osbourne with Jimmy Kimmel July 2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulxNrRLbhEw]Lita Ford & Ozzy Osbourne - Close Your Eyes Forever - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

Not really a hair band so to speak but one of the absolute best rock bands of all time. ..
[ame=http://youtu.be/JOemwDVBlqE]Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven ( Live, 1973 ) W/ LYRICS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uxWSLvQI6c]Queensryche - Silent Lucidity - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivFYVAntpw0]Skid Row - I Remember You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2q_-xN2N54]Tesla - Love Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/raNGeq3_DtM]Foreigner - 'I Want To Know What Love Is' [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]

For AquaAthena,  the ONLY passionate woman I've met on this site.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

Marianne said:


> Queensryche - Silent Lucidity - YouTube



Now I know ive had too much to drink. You beat me to one of my favorite bands of all time


----------



## Marianne (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cw1ng75KP0]Heart - Alone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (May 28, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this in the flame zone?
> ...



I can relate...


----------



## Marianne (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muhFxXce6nA]Cheap Trick - The Flame - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrZZfaDp02o]INXS - Need You Tonight - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyZU4iNRdsM]INXS - Never Tear Us Apart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (May 28, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > My time will never "come and gone". Until I AM GONE.
> ...



raised my two grown kids (now in their mid-thirties) to appreciate the triumvirate...

Hendrix, Zep, 'n Floyd...

we paid a visit to Jimi's final resting place in Renton Washington 20 years ago...

'n I took 'em to a Plant & Page concert a couple years later...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

I just ran out of beer and called a cab to get a 6 pack..... no dice
They don't do alcohol deliveries.  How am I supposed to live up to Rderps standards if I can't get my fix?


----------



## bayoubill (May 28, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



you apparently haven't seen my music threads...


----------



## Marianne (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



I've been to Stevie Ray Vaughns favorite bar & it was a great time. Amazing artist, second only to Zeppelin


----------



## bayoubill (May 28, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I just ran out of beer and called a cab to get a 6 pack..... no dice
> They don't do alcohol deliveries.  How am I supposed to live up to Rderps standards if I can't get my fix?



geez... how far is it to walk to the nearest quickie mart...?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I guess not.  I don't surf. Most of my time is spent in the user cp.


----------



## bayoubill (May 28, 2014)

[MENTION][/MENTION]





Grampa Murked U said:


> Foreigner - 'I Want To Know What Love Is' [Official Music Video] - YouTube
> 
> For AquaAthena,  the ONLY passionate woman I've met on this site.



you obviously haven't met ********** or ******...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I just ran out of beer and called a cab to get a 6 pack..... no dice
> ...



10 minutes sober. Who the fuck knows the wsy I feel right now. The last time I walked I ended up in the sonic drive through on foot. The employees had a good laugh, I got a terrible hamburger but there were no 10k duis to be found that night


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> [MENTION][/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well fuck, introduce us....


----------



## bayoubill (May 28, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



me 'n my first wife used to see SRV on a regular basis at a local roadhouse back in the 80's...

dancin' up a storm... 'n then goin' home to fuck our brains out...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

Get your stop watches out. I'm walkin. Heading out the door now. Gonna grab a hot dog & a couple beers.  

11:24



BEER RUN


----------



## Marianne (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4RjJKxsamQ]Scorpions - Wind Of Change - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (May 28, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



not my fault you don't venture out...


----------



## bayoubill (May 28, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION][/MENTION]
> ...



you know 'em...

you jes' ain't got the charm I do...


----------



## bayoubill (May 28, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Get your stop watches out. I'm walkin. Heading out the door now. Gonna grab a hot dog & a couple beers.
> 
> 11:24
> 
> ...



so... 10 minutes there... a few minutes for the transaction... and 10 minutes back...

back by midnight... ?


----------



## bayoubill (May 28, 2014)

a fav big-hair 80's tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STVcNX7anGU]Van Halen - Why Can't This Be Love (1986) (Music Video) WIDESCREEN 720p - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (May 28, 2014)

'n another...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8grXzXw39zI]Hall & Oates - Dance on Your Knees / Out of Touch (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (May 28, 2014)

'n another...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u8teXR8VE4]Ratt - Round And Round (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (May 28, 2014)

big-haired guy backin' Robert Palmer...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiFRLHeyTl4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiFRLHeyTl4[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

Alright I'm back. But I cheated lol. I was walking up to the store and some dude was pullin in with a MEAN sounding Mustang.  I couldn't resist and said that shit sounds pretty good but I've got a ram that will smoke you off the line. We jabbed for a bit and he offered me a ride. He did admit he was driving a 4 banger tho. If I wasn't waking I definitely would have smoked him. But I've had a couple dwi's and I ain't goin there again. 
He offered a ride and like a smart drunk I accepted.


----------



## bayoubill (May 28, 2014)

'n Tina had some fuckin' big hair back then...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSmf9Cv5c1k]Tina Turner - One Of The Living [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (May 28, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Alright I'm back. But I cheated lol. I was walking up to the store and some dude was pullin in with a MEAN sounding Mustang.  I couldn't resist and said that shit sounds pretty good but I've got a ram that will smoke you off the line. We jabbed for a bit and he offered me a ride. He did admit he was driving a 4 banger tho. If I wasn't waking I definitely would have smoked him. But I've had a couple dwi's and I ain't goin there again.
> He offered a ride and like a smart drunk I accepted.



lol... sounds like you 'n me might be twins separated at birth...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/0HeZrI5Giw4]Tina Turner - We Don't Need Another Hero (Thunderdome). - YouTube[/ame]

Check out that ass!


----------



## bayoubill (May 28, 2014)

more big-hair stuff...

'n btw... I was at this concert... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDUeUFPzU2s"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDUeUFPzU2s[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 28, 2014)

The dude playin the sax in that video reminds me of "the dragon" from survivor.


----------



## bayoubill (May 28, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Tina Turner - We Don't Need Another Hero (Thunderdome). - YouTube
> 
> Check out that ass!



mmm-hmmm...


----------



## bayoubill (May 28, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The dude playin the sax in that video reminds me of "the dragon" from survivor.



saw Tina & Co. perform that tune in concert back in '84...

coulda gone gay for the sax player back then...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 29, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> more big-hair stuff...
> 
> 'n btw... I was at this concert...
> 
> The Cars - Magic (Live In Houston 1984) - YouTube



I've got tix to this weekends concert in KC.  Rockfest. I wanna go but my daughter is expecting any day now. Grandson #2 and I want to be there. SOBER

It's Korn, 5 Finger and 15 other awesome bands. Haven't decided yet


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 29, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > The dude playin the sax in that video reminds me of "the dragon" from survivor.
> ...



Lol ok. Couldn't go gay here but I definitely could have gone Tina lol


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 29, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/pV7aM32Jur8]Volbeat - Still Counting - YouTube[/ame]

A song all about me...


----------



## bayoubill (May 29, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



'll yeah... I'd a done Tina for sure...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 29, 2014)

Counting all the assholes in the room, I'm definitely not alone..........


----------



## bayoubill (May 29, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Volbeat - Still Counting - YouTube
> 
> A song all about me...



well okay... here's one 'bout me... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vkg2I7y2S_I]Big Bad Bill (is Sweet William Now) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 29, 2014)

If you ever get a chance to see Volbeat live, GO. 

Excellent show


----------



## bayoubill (May 29, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Counting all the assholes in the room, I'm definitely not alone..........



I do that wherever I'm at...

been banned once again from Hansterland for counting out loud...


----------



## bayoubill (May 29, 2014)

not so much big hair as big beards...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ae829mFAGGE]ZZ Top - Gimme All Your Lovin' (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 29, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Pz3PTj6MmUc]Pink Floyd - Dogs of war (live '87) - YouTube[/ame]

At 16 I was certified as an adult and sent to Kansas State Penitentiary.  I was scared shitless for the first month or so. Then I got sent to genpop and my cellmate turned me on to some smoke. I hadn't smoked in over 6 months as county jail tends to cut off your supply. At any rate, he lit it up and this song was playing on the ghettoblaster. Best fucking pot I ever smoked.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 29, 2014)

I haven't done drugs in 25 years but if Floyd ever came to town I'd have to prearange a ride & room


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 29, 2014)

That fuckin saxophone is so god dam good. Man.... the good old days


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 29, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/QbjfesCI254]Genesis - Abacab - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (May 29, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I haven't done drugs in 25 years but if Floyd ever came to town I'd have to prearange a ride & room



I'm fairly certain this was on the turntable when I conceived my first child 37 years ago with my then-soon-to-be-now-ex first wife...

under the influence of either weed or 'shrooms at the time... or mebbe both... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSm0-eVy5E4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSm0-eVy5E4[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 29, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ukmobha2krY]Slaughter - Fly To The Angels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 29, 2014)

One of the most amazing female back up singers without a doubt....
[ame=http://youtu.be/CsiS8hij7Pk]Tears for Fears - Woman in Chains (live) with Oleta Adams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (May 29, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I haven't done drugs in 25 years but if Floyd ever came to town I'd have to prearange a ride & room



haven't done anything illicit in a long time...

Jim Beam's been my friend for the last 20 years...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISmgOrhELXs]one bourbon one scotch one beer - YouTube[/ame]

but gotta admit... sometimes I miss the freewheelin' ol' days of weed, coke, mescaline 'n 'shooms...


----------



## bayoubill (May 29, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> One of the most amazing female back up singers without a doubt....
> Tears for Fears - Woman in Chains (live) with Oleta Adams - YouTube



how 'bout Sandy Denny...?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-21AtiWV3TE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-21AtiWV3TE[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (May 29, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> One of the most amazing female back up singers without a doubt....
> Tears for Fears - Woman in Chains (live) with Oleta Adams - YouTube



'n how 'bout these gals...?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g42Xg-mAkGg]Talking Heads - Burning down the house LIVE "Stop making sense" 1984 HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (May 29, 2014)

'n these li'l gals...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y3wDN_OlxE]school of rock battle of the bands(GREAT QUALITY) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 29, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/XcJU6zsNWyM]Theory Of A Deadman - Bad Girlfriend [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (May 29, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Theory Of A Deadman - Bad Girlfriend [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube



heh...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBoCsJTyRvk]nashville pussy-going down-live cannes(france) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

I love this thread!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UIB9Y4OFPs]DEF LEPPARD - "Pour Some Sugar On Me" (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOUtsybozjg]Bon Jovi - Bad Medicine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXaobvYqWsw&list=RDuXaobvYqWsw]Poison - Unskinny Bop (video oficial) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjyZKfdwlng&list=RDuXaobvYqWsw&index=5]Warrant - Cherry Pie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz61YQWZuYU]Great White - Once Bitten Twice Shy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXG0q0qesRw]Motley Crue-Same Ol' Situation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

One of the cheeziest video's from the 80's big hair era.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGVZOLV9SPo]Pat Benatar - Love Is A Battlefield - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lWJXDG2i0A]Tom Petty - Free Fallin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcOxhH8N3Bo]Bonnie Tyler - Total Eclipse of the Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

I think this anthem to masterbation was from the 80's. Nevertheless it was a source of many a joke in my circle at the time.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv-34w8kGPM]Divinyls - I Touch Myself - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

Wh could forget these two from Robert Palmer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrGw_cOgwa8]Robert Palmer - Simply Irresistible - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcATvu5f9vE&list=RDXcATvu5f9vE#t=0]Robert Palmer - Addicted To Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

Not really big hair. Actually this last time I saw a pic of Boy George he had no hair.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmcA9LIIXWw&index=5&list=RDXcATvu5f9vE]Culture Club - Karma Chameleon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1tTN-b5KHg&list=RDXcATvu5f9vE&index=7]Peter Gabriel - Sledgehammer (1986) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIb6AZdTr-A&index=9&list=RDXcATvu5f9vE]Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Want To Have Fun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

This one made me laugh when it came out. Now it would no doubt be considered racist.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9mwELXPGbA&list=RDXcATvu5f9vE&index=12]One Night in Bangkok - Murray Head (HQ Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

OK guys is finding out your girl is a centerfold really such a problem?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqDjMZKf-wg&index=14&list=RDXcATvu5f9vE]J. Geils Band - Centerfold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYkbTyHXwbs]Rick Springfield - Jessie's Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqUa_G1h3pw]Red Rider - Lunatic Fringe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOg5VxrRTi0]Duran Duran - Hungry Like The Wolf - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9AbeALNVkk]Twisted Sister -- We're Not Gonna Take it [Extended Version] OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

My daughter had a teacher who actually looked like the guy with the bad rug in this video.  Everytime I saw him I thought of this song.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oVBvxA0mm0&list=RD5oVBvxA0mm0#t=NaN]Mötley Crüe - Smokin In The Boys Room - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3MXiTeH_Pg]Whitesnake - Here I Go Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

I think this one falls under almost no hair band but still from the 80's

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkADj0TPrJA]Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

speaking about hairless wonders who can forget this pope hater.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUiTQvT0W_0]Sinéad O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2U - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

These songs were played so much I still hate them.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPOIS5taqA8]Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0DK-0fIKCw]Juice Newton - Queen Of Hearts - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=355Fk8drgZE]Laura Branigan - Gloria [1982] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0T1IVyXBGjM]DEF LEPPARD - "Love Bites" (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCOrtJMQmVs&list=RDi28UEoLXVFQ&index=2]Cinderella - Nobody's Fool - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Xd8ykpZkwA]18 and life - skid row - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUR86bnKLaI]White Lion - When The Children Cry - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

I know this is 70's but you got to love Pink Floyd

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAydj4OJnwQ]The Great Gig In The Sky - Pink Floyd (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQWszrZHBPI]Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd - The Wall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (May 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NavVfpp-1L4]Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 2, 2014)

Marianne said:


> These songs were played so much I still hate them.
> 
> Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes - YouTube
> 
> ...



Juice 'n Laura could fuckin' nail a tune to the wall...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKIKEm1jul8]Juice Newton Break it to me Gently - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8-pP4VboBk]Laura Branigan - Self Control - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/L397TWLwrUU]Judas Priest - Breaking The Law (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAD6Obi7Cag]Dire Straits - Money For Nothing music video (Good quality, all countries) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wRHBLwpASw]ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHkaIHRK35g]ZZ Top - Cheap Sunglasses - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QHehUAG5Yc]ZZ Top - Tube Snake Boogie (original version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdpAop7gp0w]GEORGIA SATELLITES - Keep Your Hands To Yourself - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_3TlrZLpQ0]Accept - Balls to the Wall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/miSMxBP42W0]Aldo Nova - Fantasy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6198qSm0Y0]L.A. Guns - The Ballad Of Jayne - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Marianne (Jul 4, 2014)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/music/356866-grampas-hair-bands-10.html


----------



## Marianne (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rqnw5IfbZOU]The Romantics - What I Like About You - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNwC0sp-uA4]The B-52's - "Roam" (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB4G9WBYMFo]The B-52's - "Channel Z" (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iwuy4hHO3YQ]Buggles - Video killed the radio star 1979 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gs2kFrGluKs]Come Dancing - The Kinks - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDpPoytXVvo]19 Asia Heat Of The Moment - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gSKeCvSCpw]Stevie Nicks - Stand Back (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UD0c58nNCQ]Stevie Nicks & Tom Petty - Stop Draggin' My Heart Around - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0JvF9vpqx8]Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Don't Come Around Here No More - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzB5hFINC_k]Guns n' Roses - You Could Be Mine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QD5n98R_nk]Mr. Big - To Be With You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D12tJ8tfSs]CONTRABAND ALL THE WAY FROM MEMPHIS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwNW8lqe1tk]Sam Kinison - Wild Thing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdphvuyaV_I]Billy Idol - Rebel Yell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCZuYS-9qaw]Billy Idol - Cradle Of Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYYAv-QW38Q]Billy Idol - Mony Mony (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAZQaYKZMTI]Billy Idol - White Wedding Pt 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_Pq0xYr3L4]A Flock Of Seagulls - I Ran (So Far Away) [1982] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEmJ-VWPDM4]The Vapors - Turning Japanese - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc-P8oDuS0Q]dexys midnight runners come on eileen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuN6gs0AJls]Modern English - I Melt With You (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfIcZtjAch8]Simple Minds: Dont You Forget About Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTQbiNvZqaY]Toto - Africa - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfR9iY5y94s]Men At Work - Down Under - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cv6tuzHUuuk]The Bangles - Walk Like an Egyptian - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxrwImCJCqk]The Bangles - Hazy Shade of Winter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbHxwFxdXXc]The Bangles - Manic Monday HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOGEyBeoBGM]Belinda Carlisle - Heaven Is A Place On Earth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIbXvaE39wM]Wilson Phillips - Hold On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwrYMWoqg5w]T'Pau - Heart And Soul - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KC5InWPjtL8]Breathe - Hands To Heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIb6AZdTr-A]Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Want To Have Fun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkcU2_Vs7Xw]Bananarama - Venus (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIs5StN8J-0]Animotion - Obsession - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPuXvpkOLmM]INFORMATION SOCIETY - WHAT'S ON YOUR MIND - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3kQlzOi27M]The Go-Go's - Our Lips Are Sealed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Jul 7, 2014)

"Long hair" music

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpnwIO4RvaM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpnwIO4RvaM[/ame]

Beethoven- Piano Concerto no.5- Adagio un poco mosso- Claudio Arrau


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuJHx1yplIM]Go Go's-We Got the Beat (Original Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMICD3aMZpw]Bow Wow Wow - I Want Candy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5aZJBLAu1E]The Weather Girls - It's Raining Men - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2014)

konradv said:


> "Long hair" music
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpnwIO4RvaM
> 
> Beethoven- Piano Concerto no.5- Adagio un poco mosso- Claudio Arrau



As the Wendy's commercial used to go, "where's the beef?"

Lol


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_5dE81WV8k]Tears For Fears - Sowing The Seeds Of Love (Video) - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OFOZQ6pMGo]Tears for Fears - Everybody Wants to Rule the World (Full Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqcoKh1zYUA]VJ Anubis: TEARS FOR FEARS - SHOUT (U.S. Remix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9694K85Xc8]Thompson Twins - Hold Me Now - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoXu6QmxpJE]Wang Chung - Everybody Have Fun Tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTFVMMCwsss]Red Rider - Lunatic Fringe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCM4_5uB1ww]The Fixx - Red Skies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uejh-bHa4To]'Til Tuesday - Voices Carry - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvdLovAaYzM]Martika - Toy Soldiers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2C5TjS2sh4]Roxette - It Must Have Been Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djV11Xbc914]a-ha - Take On Me (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDK9QqIzhwk]Bon Jovi - Livin' On A Prayer - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRvCvsRp5ho]Bon Jovi - Wanted Dead Or Alive - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrZHPOeOxQQ]Bon Jovi - You Give Love A Bad Name - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh8MIp2FOhc]Bon Jovi - I'll Be There For You - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOUtsybozjg]Bon Jovi - Bad Medicine - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ahf2B_eZUc4]Bon Jovi - Born To Be My Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s86K-p089R8]Bon Jovi - Runaway - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhjSzibOIH4]Bon Jovi - Lay Your Hands On Me - YouTube[/ame]

Off the mark by one year but JBJ"s hair still has hairspray in it, just not as much. lol
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfmYCM4CS8o]Jon Bon Jovi - Blaze Of Glory - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ADTPb2f_44]Red Hot Chili Peppers - Higher Ground - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfUUt4RLgak]U2 - The Unforgettable Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0adDZ2-Y9_s]New Year's Day U2 Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGIFublvDes]The Clash - Should I Stay or Should I Go - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsS0cvTxU-8]The Clash- I Fought The Law - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4d7Wp9kKjA]David Bowie - Let's Dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzcCVGiP-OE]David Bowie China Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5LlvMRBsW8]Queen and David Bowie Under Pressure - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4tSoH5R_Vs]Adam Ant - Room At The Top - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UA5MtAmT24g]Electric Avenue - Eddy Grant (HQ Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCuTrfTfGd0]Steve Miller Band Abracadabra - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDbpzjbXUZI]Party All The Time - Eddie Murphy (HQ Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YvAYIJSSZY]Rockwell - Somebody's Watching Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jul 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZjAantupsA]Cameo - Word Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/iJ8-r_hd5PY]Godsmack - Drum Battle HD - Sully Erna vs Shannon Larkin - Batalla De Los Tambores (HD).flv - YouTube[/ame]

They don't have the hair but they have the tunes. Reminds me of Phil Collins on the drums


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 19, 2014)

Marianne said:


> Cameo - Word Up - YouTube



I haven't heard that song in 20+ years. First time I heard it was at a pool party with a couple strippers. Crazy night lol. 

Sigh...... getting old SUCKS


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 19, 2014)

Marianne said:


> David Bowie - Let's Dance - YouTube



You know you're gettin old when the headlights on all the cars are round on your favorite videos


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/VEXpwveBeC8]The Outfield-I Don't Want To Lose Your Love Tonight HD (Vinyl,P?yta Winylowa) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/FTQbiNvZqaY]Toto - Africa - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Red3R17FlUQ]Hall & Oates-Sara Smile - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/DBJe5v8qzQE]My Friend Of Misery - Metallica (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ELpmmeT69cE]Yes - Owner Of A Lonely Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/qIkW5okTFtg]Pink Floyd - The Dogs of War (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/fyV2cPLuFuA]I've Got A Fever... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/8O317T6Zlno]Skid Row - 18 And Life (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/NSTct2FFamw]Queensryche - Empire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/sdcC55SqgH0]Genesis Mama - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/QbjfesCI254]Genesis - Abacab - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/G03x8S1ICug]Ozzy Osbourne - Mississippi Queen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/rgFQ6WmxdMs]Shinedown - Simple Man (Video) - YouTube[/ame]

This kid is the next "Ozzy"

I've seen him a half dozen times live and his vocal range is amazing. Always a great show.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/WGt-8adyabk]Shinedown - Sound Of Madness (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Y7NVxAMQn_I]Shinedown - Bully (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/_gVdi6sizeY]Shinedown - Unity [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]

This concert & video was filmed here in KC and I was lucky enough to be in the front row with both of my daughters.


----------

